# Help with Mexican Red Knee enclosure



## Paul1126 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey guys I'm hoping someone can  give me advice I'm new to this and got my first Tarantula a Mexican Red Knee Juvilnelle. I'm a little paranoid that his enclosure I set up for him could potentially harm him, if he climbs up the cork bark wall and falls on top of it, should I replace the log with a smaller hide? Or am I just worrying too much?


----------



## cold blood (Jun 14, 2017)

1.  The wood needs to be something to get _under_, not to crawl on top of.  I bury my wood almost completely, just leaving an entrance so its basically just a hole so there's no fall danger.













2017031095222350



__ cold blood
__ Mar 30, 2017
__ 6






2.  There's *way* too much vertical space.  You will likely need to fill that enclosure 2/3-3/4 of the way with sub.

3. The ground should be free of clutter...that moss is just a place for feeders to hide.












Resized952017032695121222



__ cold blood
__ Mar 26, 2017
__ 8



						formerly smithi
					



4.  The hygrometer is useless and pointless...they simply require dry sub and a water dish.  On top of that, they are pretty tolerant of cooler temps, so you probably don't even need to monitor that either unless you live in a tent or a cave.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Paul1126 (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks for the reply...
I understand completely I'll rearrange his enclosure tonight and post pictures, I will also remove the moss which I did think was pointless and a place for feeders to hide, funny thing is this was recommended to me and was a starter kit. I will buy more sub does it matter if I mix them? And fill the enclosure half full of sub. Thank you.


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 14, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> I will buy more sub does it matter if I mix them?


It's OK to mix the old substrate with the new substrate, since the old substrate is relatively fresh. (If you were rehousing after a long time, I would recommend all fresh substrate.)




Paul1126 said:


> And fill the enclosure half full of sub.


Yes as long as the space between the top of the substrate and the lid does not exceed 1.5 times the tarantula's diagonal legspan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Jun 14, 2017)

Okay that's great, I shall get more substrate I only got him last Friday so the old substrate is okay and yes is that so he can turn himself onto his back when molting?


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 14, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> is that so he can turn himself onto his back when molting?


The rule of thumb about vertical space not exceeding 1.5 times the tarantula's legspan is a maximum, not a minimum. It's to limit the risk of injury from a fall.

Of course, you do want enough vertical space so that the tarantula can flip over and push the old exoskeleton up and off. Even a 1x height should be plenty of room for that.


----------



## Paul1126 (Jun 14, 2017)

Okay thanks for your help I will sort the enclosure once I get back from work


----------



## Paul1126 (Jun 14, 2017)

Don't know if the guys that helped me earlier today will reply or not. I believe I have fixed the problem pictures attached, couldn't get him out the hide so done it around him carefully probably the wrong thing to do but he's fine and walked out his hide to see what was going on . The substrate I got today is still a little damp not soaking wet will this be okay for him? I just didn't want to wait any longer in case he did take a nasty fall. Hopefully I haven't just disregarded the advice you both gave me, the enclosure is more than half full with substrate removed moss and buried the log.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 14, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> I believe I have fixed the problem pictures attached, couldn't get him out the hide so done it around him carefully probably the wrong thing to do but he's fine and walked out his hide to see what was going on . The substrate I got today is still a little damp not soaking wet will this be okay for him? I just didn't want to wait any longer in case he did take a nasty fall.


That looks pretty good, but I can't really visualize the depth of the substrate from that angle. How much vertical space is there, and how big is the tarantula?

The substrate being slightly damp is not a problem, as it should dry out soon as long as you have good ventilation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dylan Bruce (Jun 15, 2017)

looks almost Identical to my T's enclosure and mine is perfectly happy. as long as the depth is OK then it should be fine. the substrate being damp wont be a big problem it will dry out after a few days, it may climb the walls a little till it dries but that's normal after a rehouse anyway. good luck with the T, I got a juvi B. Hamorii to start with as well and they are great.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 15, 2017)

Looks good, provided the height is right.


----------



## Paul1126 (Jun 16, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> That looks pretty good, but I can't really visualize the depth of the substrate from that angle. How much vertical space is there, and how big is the tarantula?
> 
> The substrate being slightly damp is not a problem, as it should dry out soon as long as you have good ventilation.


His leg span is roughly 5cm, Substrate to the top is 8cm might need to add a little bit more to the enclosure, but when I got in last night he blocked his entrance off and webbed it so I'm guessing he is pre molt, substrate dried fine.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 16, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> His leg span is roughly 5cm, Substrate to the top is 8cm might need to add a little bit more to the enclosure, but when I got in last night he blocked his entrance off and webbed it so I'm guessing he is pre molt, substrate dried fine.


The amended enclosure is good, the height is good so there's no need to add more substrate.

Sealing up the hide entrance is common for Tarantulas in premoult although it could just want to be left alone, either way just make sure to keep the water topped up and you're all good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul1126 (Jun 16, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Sealing up the hide entrance is common for Tarantulas in premoult although it could just want to be left alone, either way just make sure to keep the water topped up and you're all good.


Gotcha, the water is changed every single morning.


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 16, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> Gotcha, the water is changed every single morning.


There's no need to change it _every_ morning as long as the dish is clean and full. (I clean water dishes once a week to remove the slimy biofilm that accumulates.)

Obviously, if your tarantula fouls up her dish with poop or boluses, you will want to clean the dish right away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Paul1126 (Jun 18, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Obviously, if your tarantula fouls up her dish with poop or boluses, you will want to clean the dish right away.


Thanks for the tips really appreciated I did do research before I bought him I promise, so many different and conflicting information. He's still inside his blocked hide hasn't come out since my last post. He has no water at the bottom as the dish is at the surface, should I just leave him as is? I'm sure if he needs water he'll break himself out the hide and look for it


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 18, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> He's still inside his blocked hide hasn't come out since my last post. He has no water at the bottom as the dish is at the surface, should I just leave him as is? I'm sure if he needs water he'll break himself out the hide and look for it


Leaving them alone is usually the best approach. In time, as you get to know your spider, it will become more obvious when intervention is needed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 19, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> Thanks for the tips really appreciated I did do research before I bought him I promise, so many different and conflicting information. He's still inside his blocked hide hasn't come out since my last post. He has no water at the bottom as the dish is at the surface, should I just leave him as is? I'm sure if he needs water he'll break himself out the hide and look for it


Now that you have found this site disregard any previous sources that you were using for tarantula care. This is your One Stop Shop and best resource.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul1126 (Jun 21, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Leaving them alone is usually the best approach. In time, as you get to know your spider, it will become more obvious when intervention is needed.


This will be my last noob question, he is still at the bottom of the log with his hide blocked off I am 70% sure he is premolt, the water source is at the top of his hide and I'm positive he hasn't been out since everything is undisturbed, just wondering how is getting water if he is at all he isn't shown any signs of dehydration and I can't put a water source down there without breaking into the hide or disturbing him is it still best to leave him or try and get a small bottle cap of water in there?


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 21, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> just wondering how is getting water if he is at all he isn't shown any signs of dehydration and I can't put a water source down there without breaking into the hide or disturbing him is it still best to leave him or try and get a small bottle cap of water in there?


If you're worried that he might not find his dish, you could put a second dish at the bottom of the log closer to where he is (assuming he can get out there), but I wouldn't disturb him by breaking the seal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Jun 22, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> If you're worried that he might not find his dish, you could put a second dish at the bottom of the log closer to where he is (assuming he can get out there), but I wouldn't disturb him by breaking the seal.


He can, he made a little chamber at the very bottom of the log, the only way I could get a water dish there is if I sit down from the top which would still disturb him


----------



## JoshDM020 (Jun 22, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> He can, he made a little chamber at the very bottom of the log, the only way I could get a water dish there is if I sit down from the top which would still disturb him


Dont worry about it. If he needs water, he'll come out and get it. Instinct and all that. Disturbing a t when it is about to molt could cause it to have a bad molt, which usually means death. Much better off trusting him to know when he needs it. Tarantulas seal themselves off all the time, sometimes for months, with no interference and come out just fine.


----------



## Paul1126 (Jun 22, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> Dont worry about it. If he needs water, he'll come out and get it. Instinct and all that. Disturbing a t when it is about to molt could cause it to have a bad molt, which usually means death. Much better off trusting him to know when he needs it. Tarantulas seal themselves off all the time, sometimes for months, with no interference and come out just fine.


I left him undisturbed this morning, I would of stressed him out by ruining the little room he dug for himself, but after checking his abdomen which is perfectly healthy it is still really light so I don't think he is quite ready to molt just yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Jun 22, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> I left him undisturbed this morning, I would of stressed him out by ruining the little room he dug for himself, but after checking his abdomen which is perfectly healthy it is still really light so I don't think he is quite ready to molt just yet.


Sometimes they seal off for no reason whatsoever. Just means they wanna be left alone. When you stay at a hotel and put the "do not disturb" sign on the knob, it probably means you dont want the maids coming in throwin water on ya, ya know what i mean? Same thing, except this particular hotel-guest has fangs, venom, and is very much faster than you. He'll come out when he needs/wants to. He knows. Even if we dont. Trust him until the abdomen starts to shrivel, though i doubt it will.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Jun 22, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> Sometimes they seal off for no reason whatsoever. Just means they wanna be left alone. When you stay at a hotel and put the "do not disturb" sign on the knob, it probably means you dont want the maids coming in throwin water on ya, ya know what i mean? Same thing, except this particular hotel-guest has fangs, venom, and is very much faster than you. He'll come out when he needs/wants to. He knows. Even if we dont. Trust him until the abdomen starts to shrivel, though i doubt it will.


No, you're correct, he seems perfectly happy to be left at the bottom of the enclosure I will check to see if his abdomen is still healthy every now and again, it has been pretty stressful for him considering I had to completely change his enclosure around.
But now I really want to buy another Tarantula...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 22, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> But now I really want to buy another Tarantula...


That's why we have more than one, so there's always something to observe.


----------



## Paul1126 (Jun 22, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> That's why we have more than one, so there's always something to observe.


True, I understand now why people say it is an addictive hobby, Just not sure what to get... Think I will stick to the Brachypelma family


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 22, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> This will be my last noob question, he is still at the bottom of the log with his hide blocked off I am 70% sure he is premolt, the water source is at the top of his hide and I'm positive he hasn't been out since everything is undisturbed, just wondering how is getting water if he is at all he isn't shown any signs of dehydration and I can't put a water source down there without breaking into the hide or disturbing him is it still best to leave him or try and get a small bottle cap of water in there?


There's no need to worry about water for the spider, he'll find it no problem if he wants a drink, leave him in peace is the best approach, let him do what tarantulas do, sometimes overthinking can lead to more worry than necessary, your T will be fine, nothing to worry about there,
enjoy your new 8 legged wonder, they're awesome....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Jun 22, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> There's no need to worry about water for the spider, he'll find it no problem if he wants a drink, leave him in peace is the best approach, let him do what tarantulas do, sometimes overthinking can lead to more worry than necessary, your T will be fine, nothing to worry about there,
> enjoy your new 8 legged wonder, they're awesome....


No I won't worry about him, he was pretty skittish when I first got him ran straight into the hide (Incredibly fast) I suspect after seeing how light his abdomen is he's just seeking some time by himself undisturbed. They really are amazing creatures and I will definitely be getting more soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 22, 2017)

I'll just leave this here for you @Paul1126


----------



## Paul1126 (Jun 22, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I'll just leave this here for you @Paul1126


Thank you, I watched this the other day at work... I definitely know which ones Wouldn't keep despite their stunning colours (OBT, Blue Colbalt etc...)


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 22, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> Thank you, I watched this the other day at work... I definitely know which ones Wouldn't keep despite their stunning colours (OBT, Blue Colbalt etc...)


Those colours always attract new people in the beginning. I think you'll find that once you're in the hobby a bit longer, there are more intriguing and beautiful species than you could ever imagine 
With over 800 species, there are enough choices to suit everone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Jun 22, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Those colours always attract new people in the beginning. I think you'll find that once you're in the hobby a bit longer, there are more intriguing and beautiful species than you could ever imagine
> With over 800 species, there are enough choices to suit everone


A quick search on them shown me how aggressive they are, I heard the OBT bite is incredibly painful also. I think I've chosen my next T Brachypelma emilia

Reactions: Like 2


----------

